

Facebook being used to collect demographic info from email addresses - budu3
http://blog.cubeofm.com/how-to-convert-email-addresses-into-name-age

======
Ixiaus
I applaud them for their simple ingenuity. Even with my privacy settings to
the max, my basic personal information is still displayed (profile pic, name,
city and state, etc...). Facebook has successfully de-anonymized a large
portion of internet users.

GNUnet here I come! (a social networking application on top of GNUnet? _that_
would be awesome)

------
mattwdelong
Old post. Also, there is a startup that does exactly this. They turn an email
address into a social connection - <http://flowtown.com>

~~~
mkuhn
Actually there is more than one service offering this and most of them are
built on top of the Rapleaf API: <http://www.rapleaf.com/>

